# Re-done singer featherweight 221's in COLOR



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm

this may have been posted some time ago, but they cost a fortune (what I consider one anyway)..... but Dad-gum, they are pretty.


Now I'm looking at my regular machines wondering if I could do the same to any of them.

(Or paint my car one of these pretty colors and high glosses.)

Angie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't see why not as long as the machine has a metal body.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Machines that have been painted usually are basket cases.. paint scratched, cracked, and worn out in places. Sometimes they are running and sometimes not.

These people carefully take them apart, clean, work on, remove the paint, have them painted and reassemble them to be as good as if they were new!

I know a few of these people, they are Sewing Machine Angeles!!!

have the machine housing sand blasted and painted with auto paint!

take a look at the 301's the big sister to the 221.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

westbrook - from looking at these, I have no doubt that they are very well re-done, re-birthed into fine sewing instruments. And if I had money extra (or could figure out how), I'd have one - but the color decision - OH the PAIN of it!!!  

What color would any of you chose?

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I prefer to sew on a light colored machine so I like the tan. I have a 221 and a couple of 301's, I prefer the tan of the 301 over the black of the 221


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm favoring the yellow, but the dark purple and the dark blue look really really nice and racy also.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I like the original black, but the red is pretty awesome too!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love the yellow. It would go with my sunny yellow kitchen and lemon yellow phone.


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

I love the Ruby Red!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I guess I am boring. I prefer the brown of my vintage 328K Singer. :baby04: 

Winona


----------

